
Ask HN: Viability of “Amazon Lambda” for C and/or native code? - mankash666
A prominent skill set among electrical&#x2F;embedded&#x2F;firmware engineers is C.<p>With the advent of IoT, these engineers are being asked to design&#x2F;write server side components for their products. However, server programming, especially scalable, elastic, low-maintenance and (server) configuration-free options like Amazon Lambda tend to favor javascript&#x2F;python...<p>Would you or someone you know use an Amazon Lambda like service for running native functions, without having to configure&#x2F;learn Docker?
======
alauda
What do you mean "configure Docker"?

Check out hyper.sh. They allow to launch a Docker image in ~3-5s, without the
need to maintain a VM cluster. You can use an API service to automate the
provisioning, and then forget about the infra thing.

